# dirt 3 installation error



## vin504 (Jun 14, 2011)

while dirt 3 installation an error occurred. error code 0x800b0100 
how to fix this error please help...


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

When the error code appears on the screen, hit the Log Folder button, then post back with the full contents of the error log file so we can see what's causing the crash.


----------



## vin504 (Jun 14, 2011)

setupexe:-

Logging Started: 05/17/2012 15:54:36
Source Folder: E:\dirt 3
OS v6.1 (build 7600) 32 bit
OS Product Type: 0x00000001
User Default LCID: 0x4009
-------------------------------
(15:54:36) Initialized
(15:54:36) Loading E:\dirt 3\xliveinstall.dll
(15:54:36) Resources initialized
(15:54:37) LCID: 0x0809
(15:54:39) Create Desktop Shortcut: 0
(15:54:39) Create Start Menu Shortcut: 0
(15:54:39) Install Folder: C:\Program Files\Codemasters\DiRT 3
(15:54:39) LCID: 0x0809
(15:54:39) Install Started
(15:54:39) Language Choice: 0x00000809
(15:54:39) Passed EULA
(15:54:49) Passed ProductKey
(15:54:49) Install Start Notification
(15:54:51) Verifying 0MB of 7569MB (0%)
(15:54:51) Verifying 1766MB of 7569MB (4%)
(15:54:51) Progress 4%
(15:55:25) An error occurred. Error code: 0x800b0100
(15:55:25) An error occurred. Error code: 0x800b0100
(15:55:25) InstallProduct Error: 0x800b0100

setupexe-elevated:-

Logging Started: 05/17/2012 15:54:51
Source Folder: E:\dirt 3
OS v6.1 (build 7600) 32 bit
OS Product Type: 0x00000001
User Default LCID: 0x4009
-------------------------------
(15:54:51) Hosting install
(15:54:51) Loading E:\dirt 3\xliveinstall.dll
(15:55:25) Exit code: 0x800b0100

xliveinstall:-

Logging Started: 05/17/2012 15:54:36
EXE: E:\dirt 3\Setup.exe (0.0.0.0)
DLL: E:\dirt 3\xliveinstall.dll (3.2.6.0)
Source Folder: E:\dirt 3
OS v6.1 (build 7600) 32 bit
OS Product Type: 0x00000001
User Default LCID: 0x4009
-------------------------------
(15:54:36) IsMainPackageInstalled INSTALLSTATE:-1
(15:54:39) Installing E:\dirt 3 to C:\Program Files\Codemasters\DiRT 3. Flags: 0x00000000
(15:54:39) Parsed E:\dirt 3\ChainInstall.xml from E:\dirt 3 [Code:0x00000000]
(15:54:39) Languages: 6 Selected:0x00000809 [Code:0x00000000]
(15:54:39) EULAs: 1 [Code:0x00000000]
(15:54:49) ProductKey [Code:0x00000000]
(15:54:49) Prompt result [Code:0x00000000]
(15:54:49) Launching E:\dirt 3\Setup.exe elevated
(15:55:25) InvokeUacPath LCID:2057 Flags:0x00000000 Target:C:\Program Files\Codemasters\DiRT 3 [Code:0x800b0100]
(15:55:25) Stage 0: Error. Reason:Generic 3 [Code:0x800b0100] Msg:
(15:55:25) Installation failed [Code:0x800b0100]
(15:55:25) Install Complete [Code:0x800b0100]
(15:55:25) Stage 0: Error. Reason:Install [Code:0x800b0100] Msg:
(15:55:25) Stage 0: Error. Reason:Generic 1 [Code:0x800b0100] Msg:
(15:55:25) InstallProduct exit [Code:0x800b0100]


xliveinstall-elevated:-

Logging Started: 05/17/2012 15:54:51
EXE: E:\dirt 3\Setup.exe (0.0.0.0)
DLL: E:\dirt 3\xliveinstall.dll (3.2.6.0)
Source Folder: E:\dirt 3
OS v6.1 (build 7600) 32 bit
OS Product Type: 0x00000001
User Default LCID: 0x4009
-------------------------------
(15:54:51) Installing start
(15:54:51) Setting up callback [Code:0x00000000]
(15:54:51) Source E:\dirt 3. Flags: 0x00000000
(15:54:51) Parsed E:\dirt 3\ChainInstall.xml from E:\dirt 3 [Code:0x00000000]
(15:54:51) Verifying 24 files
(15:55:25) Verifying E:\dirt 3\Media1.cab failed [Code:0x80073602]
(15:55:25) File 'E:\dirt 3\Media1.cab' was not signed correctly or its contents are invalid.
(15:55:25) Verified files [Code:0x800b0100]
(15:55:25) Stage 0: Error. Reason:Install [Code:0x800b0100] Msg:
(15:55:25) Stage 0: Error. Reason:Generic 1 [Code:0x800b0100] Msg:
(15:55:25) InstallProduct exit [Code:0x800b0100]


this stuff is include in log folder what it means and how to fix it.
pls hlp...


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*(15:54:51) Verifying 1766MB of 7569MB (4%)*

It looks like the installation is getting stuck while trying to read data from the double-layer DVD, probably one of the .cab files. Check the disc for dirt and scratches, and try a lens cleaner.

If you're not installing from a DVD, please post a link to the website you downloaded the game from.


----------

